# Pokemon Gray rumors denied.



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> "In an interview with gaming site GameTrailers, Pok?mon game developer and director Junichi Masuda spoke about Generation V of Pok?mon. Among the many things that came up during the interview was the rumor that Black and White would not a have a third version.
> This rumor came to be after the Spanish site Meristation published an interview with Pok?mon designer Mana Ibe in which it was denied that there would be a third version of Pok?mon Black and White. Junichi Masuda dispelled those rumors. He stated that he did not recall ever saying there would not be another version, and that he was very surprised to hear about the rumor.
> Pok?mon Black and White will see their English language debut on March 4 in Europe, with the North American release following two days later."


[size=-4]Source[/size]


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 19, 2011)

White ftw.
Jake you are back =D


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

Black > White


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 20, 2011)

White > Black

I want Zekrom.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

Zekrom is funny looking. I shoved it in my PC when I caught it on White


----------



## FallChild (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw. I wish there was a third version. As cool as that would be though, I don't have that cash... Anyway Black ftw!


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm getting black. And it does suck that there will be no gray, but at the moment I'm conflicted. I love pokemon, but I think it just needs to end. I think they might be running out of ideas, pokemon's been great, but I think it needs to end. And the sad thing is, a lot of my friends have stopped buying pokemon games  .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2011)

Callie said:


> I'm getting black. And it does suck that there will be no gray, but at the moment I'm conflicted. I love pokemon, but I think it just needs to end. I think they might be running out of ideas, pokemon's been great, but I think it needs to end. And the sad thing is, a lot of my friends have stopped buying pokemon games  .


 
I don't think it should end, they should just take it into different directions. The colleseum games were awesome and the explorers games were okay, also.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

Callie said:


> I'm getting black. And it does suck that there will be no gray, but at the moment I'm conflicted. I love pokemon, but I think it just needs to end. I think they might be running out of ideas, pokemon's been great, but I think it needs to end. And the sad thing is, a lot of my friends have stopped buying pokemon games  .


 no. You cant end pokemon it will live on forever... however pokemon can end you!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 22, 2011)

"He stated that he did not recall ever saying there would not be another version, and that he was very surprised to hear about the rumor."

It's probably really possible, because the Pokemon Company has copyrighted Pokemon Gray already, they did that a long time ago I think, before the japanese releases.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I don't think it should end, they should just take it into different directions. The colleseum games were awesome and the explorers games were okay, also.


 
Yeah, good point. I guess I'm just thinking that they don't need 10 generations of pokemon, and eventually they won't even look like pokemon anymore (I do like how the 5th generation ones look. But I haven't seen many of them because I'm trying to keep it a surprise). Maybe if they take what they already have, and go in new directions like you said.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 23, 2011)

About half the people in this thread don't seem to be understanding what the article actually says, so here you go:

There MAY OR MAY NOT be a Pokemon Gray. This wasn't denying that Gray would ever exist.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> About half the people in this thread don't seem to be understanding what the article actually says, so here you go:
> 
> There MAY OR MAY NOT be a Pokemon Gray. This wasn't denying that Gray would ever exist.



They only denied the rumors it was being made at the present moment, they never said they wouldn't be making one.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2011)

I think there should be a gray. One might think that they should just release the 3rd versions and screw the 1st and 2nd versions, but that's part of the fun of pokemon. Maybe you get and white and your friend gets black, and you guys can trade pokemon, it just makes it more interactive. And then when the 3rd version comes out, you get to play through the same amazing game you played before, but with more features.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 23, 2011)

Of course they'll make a third version.

But I really want a ruby and sapphire 3D Remake.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 23, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Of course they'll make a third version.
> 
> But I really want a ruby and sapphire 3D Remake.



I want a Sapphire and Ruby Remake too.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> They only denied the rumors it was being made at the present moment, they never said they wouldn't be making one.


 
THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I JUST SAID.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 23, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I JUST SAID.


 

Of course it's being made at the present moment...

But then again, I wouldnt be surprised if the third games of every generation took 6 months to make :/


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 23, 2011)

Pok?mon RagingRuby and Pok?mon SereneSapphire
I feel that they are good names as raging means anger and Serene means calm.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 23, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Pok?mon RagingRuby and Pok?mon SereneSapphire
> I feel that they are good names as raging means anger and Serene means calm.


 
Good names Bro.

And yea, what Jack said. He neither said there will be or there won't be.

And considering every handheld Pok?mon which isn't a remake gets a third version made I think the chances are *NEAR DEFINATE*. Or Nintendo will be douch?s.
HELL, It might appear on the 3DS


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 23, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Good names Bro.
> 
> And yea, what Jack said. He neither said there will be or there won't be.
> 
> ...


 
Of course it'll be on the 3DS

If the past releases are anything to go by, this will come out two years after black and White.

Nintendo won't be releasing a DS game two years after their new system is out.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Of course it'll be on the 3DS
> 
> If the past releases are anything to go by, this will come out two years after black and White.
> 
> Nintendo won't be releasing a DS game two years after their new system is out.


 
-shrugs- Sony put out PS2 games well into the PS3's reign

They won't neglect DS users.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I JUST SAID.


 
I was adding to it.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> -shrugs- Sony put out PS2 games well into the PS3's reign
> 
> They won't neglect DS users.


 
This is nintendo,

And regardless, the Ps2 still sold games, whereas the DS has fallen victim to piracy, and just lower sales in general.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> This is nintendo,
> 
> And regardless, the Ps2 still sold games, whereas the DS has fallen victim to piracy, and just lower sales in general.


 
I dunno. I just kinda doubt Nintendo will drop the DS so quick. Given the amount that have already been sold and the current economy.


----------

